# SD card problems



## battousai386 (Nov 8, 2007)

Ok, so here's what happened. I removed the SD card from my digital camera to put into my card reader on my laptop, and my laptop instantly detected the device. I opened it in Windows Explorer, and as usual it shows me the basic folders inside the device: DCIM and MISC. After clicking on the DCIM folder(where my images are always located), it showed me 3 different folders which we're not familiar to me at all. They were named " . $", "1p0KC613", and "n.'.! !". I tried clicking on them all, and they all gave me the same error message:



> *Location is not available.*
> I:\DCIM\1p0KC613 refers to a location that is unavailable. It could be on a hard drive on this computer, or on a network. Check to make sure that the disk is properly inserted, or that you are connected to Internet or your network, and then try again. If it still cannot be located, the information might have been moved to a different location.


I checked to make sure that I had the card as far as it would go into my card reader slot, and it was. I even tried putting it back into my digital camera to see if I could view the pictures on there, but was unable to.

I am guessing there was a device failure. Is there anyway that I can retrieve any of the pictures that I had on the SD card still?

My SD card is an A-Data SD 2GB.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## mrss (Jun 13, 2007)

Here's two links for photo recovery software. I've used both and think either will work for normal cases where one accidentally erased the pictures. The first one found images that the second couldn't find when I had a corrupted card. Both are free, although the first one is only free if used for photos.

Zero Assumption Recovery http://www.z-a-recovery.com/download.htm

PC Inspector Smart Recovery http://www.pcinspector.de/Sites/smart_recovery/info.htm?language=1


----------



## battousai386 (Nov 8, 2007)

mrss said:


> Here's two links for photo recovery software. I've used both and think either will work for normal cases where one accidentally erased the pictures. The first one found images that the second couldn't find when I had a corrupted card. Both are free, although the first one is only free if used for photos.
> 
> Zero Assumption Recovery http://www.z-a-recovery.com/download.htm
> 
> PC Inspector Smart Recovery http://www.pcinspector.de/Sites/smart_recovery/info.htm?language=1


Thank you so much! I really appreciate it! I tried ZAR, and it looks like it has found all my files.  :up:


----------

